

Show HN: Custab.com - Leverage Facebook for customer support service. - jijuma

- Since lot of users are on facebook, Wouldn't facebook be prefered place for geting support service?<p>- In CUSTAB, support service provider will segmentize his customers.
- Each support segment, multiple support channels (Email, SMS, Phone, Ticketing etc) can be associated.<p>* By doing this provider have control over how each service request is routed. Important customer requests could be routed to different email address &#38; phone numbers<p>- When customer logins to CUSTAB via facebook app, he will see only channels available for his segment.<p>- CUSTAB comes with out-of-the-box add-ons to help providers, deliver quality support on time.<p>* Tone analyzer - When customer message contains abnormal tone, we alert service provider by changing email subject line. They can prioritize their attention, just by looking at message subjects.<p>* Analytics<p>* Workflow - Automate complex service logic with workflow rules.<p>We'd love your thoughts/feedback.<p>Its free &#38; beta signup : http://www.custab.com
======
jijuma
clickable: <http://www.custab.com>

